

12-million-digit prime number sets record, nets $100,000 prize - edw519
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/46184

======
scorpioxy
Well, i learned something new. I didn't know about "congruent numbers" before.

I wonder what their practical use is for though. Anybody knows?

